# 14/15/16 weeks pregnant ladies, how does your tummy feel? any preasure etc?



## youngwife20

Hey, Im 14 weeks and since i was about 13 weeks ive felt this sort of preasure in my lower belly and also when im driving over a speed bump i feel the uncomfy lower part of my belly hurt alittle. or when i bend forward i feel the preasure on my lower belly . and also especialy at night. i feel very heavy preasure maybe i think its were the babys lying? 

Id like to see how other ladies are feeling as the weeks go by! and how your feeling now and do you feel any different in your stomach? :hugs:


----------



## cjwilson80

I feel pressure when I push on it lol. :) I do feel some pressure from time to time that started around 15 weeks. If I press my belly with my hand I can feel a bump, but you can't see a defined 'bump' on the outside yet. Most people don't even know I'm pregnant yet. :(


----------



## Fruitmash

My stomach feels normal. No pressure or pulling or anything. I'm alittle worried tbh, I'm sure I'm supposed to feel something by now


----------



## bekib10

I know you said 14-16 weeks, but I'm 18 weeks and the past couple of days I definitely have this. It feels like there's something heavy down there. I have a constant ache where my uterus is in my pelvis. I have put it down to growing pains, but I have to see my doctor tomorrow for follow-up on an UTI so if I still have it I'll ask him then and I'll report if it's anything to worry about (I'm sure it's not).


----------



## bebedreamr

I feel a litte heaviness, usually resulting in me having to use the washroom when I stand up or lean over. I'm 15 weeks, and I DEFINITELY have a bump. So much that people notice and I am worried what I am going to look like at the end of this pregnancy!


----------



## emsie_123

16 weeks today. Been feeling stretching and pulling and twingy little shard pains now and then. Still looks soft, completly flat when I lay down but bumpy when I stand up :)


----------



## emsie_123

Fruitmash said:


> My stomach feels normal. No pressure or pulling or anything. I'm alittle worried tbh, I'm sure I'm supposed to feel something by now

What did ur midwife say on your 16 weeks appoinment? Did you have baby's heartbeat? 

I read some women dosnt even look or feel pregnant until week 18-20 ish, its just so different, but if you are worried, ring ur midwife.

Im sure it will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## Jims_Girl

Definatley been feeling heaviness and an 'awkwardness' when I bend etc....


----------



## Fruitmash

emsie_123 said:


> Fruitmash said:
> 
> 
> My stomach feels normal. No pressure or pulling or anything. I'm alittle worried tbh, I'm sure I'm supposed to feel something by now
> 
> What did ur midwife say on your 16 weeks appoinment? Did you have baby's heartbeat?
> 
> I read some women dosnt even look or feel pregnant until week 18-20 ish, its just so different, but if you are worried, ring ur midwife.
> 
> Im sure it will be fine :thumbup:Click to expand...

I look pregnant and haven't had my midwife appointment yet, it's on wednesday so I'll be asking then :) But I went into hospital last week and the doctor heard the heartbeat then. It's just I have 4 pregnant friends and apart from one who is still in first tri I'm the only one that doesn't feel anything. I hope everything is fine, all pregnancies are different, right?? :thumbup:


----------



## katieeandbump

Mine sometimes deels like the babys lying on one side.. Like really heavy its so strange! My tummys a lil tiny bump now and is hard down by my u know what :) sometimes feel baby kicking, well more like twitches :) and I have a bad habbit of turning onto my belly at night! And I wake up and it feels like I'm lying on a balloon haha! Xxxx


----------



## jenniferttc1

Only thing I feel is hardness when I lay down, and it gets rock hard when I have to pee.


----------



## youngwife20

Fruit_ try not to worry i know someone who didnt know they were pregannt till they were 5 months. they didnt feel a thing but baby was fine :) it all depends on your body! :) and after the first 11 weeks i didnt feel anything ( till today banging headache) i was so worried but went to the scan and everything was great! :) so dont feel to bad about not feeling anything :) 

cj- wow people dont know your preggers yet? wow well when your tummy pops out people will be suprised!! :)

Becki- oops i didnt mean to exclude any ladies lol thank you for posting! and hope it goes well for sure keep me posted on what they say! :) xx


----------



## aliwnec10

well i've started to get the speed bump when laying down so i know exactly where the baby is. The baby is on my lower left side. When i shave in the shower, i feel the pressure. When i put on pants/shorts, etc and put the left leg through... i feel it. Like i'm pushing up on the baby or something. ha.


----------



## aliwnec10

Fruitmash said:


> emsie_123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fruitmash said:
> 
> 
> My stomach feels normal. No pressure or pulling or anything. I'm alittle worried tbh, I'm sure I'm supposed to feel something by now
> 
> What did ur midwife say on your 16 weeks appoinment? Did you have baby's heartbeat?
> 
> I read some women dosnt even look or feel pregnant until week 18-20 ish, its just so different, but if you are worried, ring ur midwife.
> 
> Im sure it will be fine :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I look pregnant and haven't had my midwife appointment yet, it's on wednesday so I'll be asking then :) But I went into hospital last week and the doctor heard the heartbeat then. It's just I have 4 pregnant friends and apart from one who is still in first tri I'm the only one that doesn't feel anything. I hope everything is fine, all pregnancies are different, right?? :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm sure you're fine. I didn't feel anything my 1st pregnancy with my son. No stretching, pulling, heaviness, nothing! So don't worry. Everyone is different. ;)


----------



## youngwife20

how do you know if its a uti?


----------



## crimsonsky

Heavy pressure and bit tender. Been avoiding bending down as it feels pressure. Hate to think what i will be like later on!


----------



## youngwife20

how far gone are you crimson?


----------



## littlecupcake

I've started feeling the pressure and heaviness and keep rubbing the bottom of my stomach, at least I don't have to worry being caught doing it at work as everyone knows now. :) x


----------



## lesh07

I am the same i feel pressure and tenderness whenever i bend over or when i go to sit etc....I had my scan a week ago and baba was fine, So i am just putting it down to stretching etc... :)


----------



## Diana5241

I also feel pressure at times from a seat belt or from even just sitting down in a straight-back chair (as opposed to lounging!). I'm sure it's just the LO taking up as much space as he/she can!!


----------



## youngwife20

aww its lovely! glad others are feeling it too! :) 

Anyone been getting headaches? ive just started getting awful headaches! :)


----------



## MrsRigby

I'm feeling like you! ;)


----------



## Toms Mummy

MrsRigby said:


> I'm feeling like you! ;)

Hey, this is an old thread so the posters on here have probably all had their babies now :)

I was intruiged by the title though. I am 14 weeks (In a couple days) and I fell nothing!


----------



## mammywannabee

I'm 15+6 and I feel ligaments stretching and pulling mid wife found babas strong heartbeat today was lovely she even felt it kick!! Xx


----------



## October2013

My belly is achey, tender, and downright SORE! I can't even touch it or let my puppy rest his head on me. :( There's a ton of pressure when I put weight on my belly and I also feel the pressure in my butt!
My doctor suspected a possible bladder infection so I just finished antibiotics for that. I have absolutely not bump at all yet. My back is quite sore, too.
I'm really uncomfortable and feel like I'm in constant pain. I'm pretty worried but as far as I can tell the heartbeat is normal (I have a doppler) so that's good... I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## angel2010

I have felt it several times too! I have been feeling it for the past few hours. I was thinking it was where the baby was laying too, like he was up close to the front.


----------

